# Army Special Operations Command is planning to disband elite Green Beret units



## bb08 (Mar 6, 2020)

Interesting move. I guess it makes sense? Curious to see what other's thoughts on this are. 

Army Special Operations Command is planning to disband elite Green Beret units


----------



## DZ (Mar 6, 2020)

So far I've only seen SOFREP report this, and they are about the worst news organization around..


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 6, 2020)

DZ said:


> So far I've only seen SOFREP report this, and they are about the worst news organization around..


I initially tried sharing a link from Business Insider that actually linked back to a Sofrep and proceeded to plead for a Mod to delete the post and help beat me over the head for making the mistake.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 6, 2020)

*to a sofrep article


----------



## Grunt (Mar 6, 2020)

It's also a very misleading title to say the least.


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2020)

SOFREP? 

LOL...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 6, 2020)

Vagabond said:


> It's also a very misleading title to say the least.


Absolutely a “clickbait” title.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 7, 2020)

No they are not.

This is about command relationships, not disbanding units.

The end.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 7, 2020)

With all due respect......SOFREP is wrong more then CNN!!!!!


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> With all due respect......SOFREP is wrong more then CNN!!!!!



And without hot "news" anchors.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2020)

AWP said:


> And without hot "news" anchors.


But... former SEALs!!! /s


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 7, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> But... former SEALs!!! /s


You mean “SEALs that couldn’t get published any other way, and not for lack of trying.”


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 7, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> You mean “SEALs that couldn’t get published any other way, and not for lack of trying.”



Ya know what's funny, I just did a printout of my records to requantify all my military records.

There was something in there that I guess the navy just doesn't do.

It's called a SF312.


----------



## GOTWA (Mar 7, 2020)

Should we be worried that @Box has been MIA for 45 days?


----------



## Brill (Mar 9, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Should we be worried that @Box has been MIA for 45 days?



He‘s active on other webs and still funny as fux.


----------

